# Cannondale F7 any good for beginner?



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have been looking have been looking at a Felt Niner Trail, Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc, or a Giant Revel 1.

My local REI has a Cannondale F7 on sale for $499. Should I jump on that? It seems like a good deal because I think the MSRP is $650. 

Also I think I can return the bike to REI anytime I wanted for the rest of my life.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Good bike!


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm too late. They just sold it a few days ago. Oh well, it was my least favorite as far as ride comfort out of the 8 bikes I tested but I ranked near the top in looks.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

*[email protected]#t or get off the pot!*

Im sorry if I sound like an ass but would you just buy a stinkin' bike already.:madman: 
Youre nearing 200 posts with no bike to ride. I know its a lot of money to spend yada yada. Of course the F7 is good for beginners. So is any other $500 bike. Just buy it!:rant:


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> Im sorry if I sound like an ass but would you just buy a stinkin' bike already.:madman:
> Youre nearing 200 posts with no bike to ride. I know its a lot of money to spend yada yada. Of course the F7 is good for beginners. So is any other $500 bike. Just buy it!:rant:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

*Joepa150 watch Chainlove tomorrow.*



joepa150 said:


> I have been looking have been looking at a Felt Niner Trail, Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc, or a Giant Revel 1.
> 
> My local REI has a Cannondale F7 on sale for $499. Should I jump on that? It seems like a good deal because I think the MSRP is $650.
> 
> Also I think I can return the bike to REI anytime I wanted for the rest of my life.


Their FB page says theyre puting some Kona bikes on tomorrow. Hopefully some in your price range!:eekster:


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> Im sorry if I sound like an ass but would you just buy a stinkin' bike already.:madman:
> Youre nearing 200 posts with no bike to ride. I know its a lot of money to spend yada yada. Of course the F7 is good for beginners. So is any other $500 bike. Just buy it!:rant:


I am glad you have been following my post LOL  Could you imagine how my wife feels.

I am like this with everything. Whether it is a $50 item or a $1000 item. I think there is something wrong with me (honestly). I get into things and I research the heck out of them. It takes me awhile but I final do buy something.

I think the main problem is that there are the LBS selection. I found a highly recommended LBS that carrys Specialized, Felt, and Giant BUT I have been waiting for them to get 2011 Hardrocks (disc, sport, 29er disc), 2011 Felt Niner Trail, and 2011 Giant Revel 1. They can order any of those bikes for me but I don't want to blind buy. I want them to have all of those in stock so I can ride them all back to back and then make my decision.


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> Their FB page says theyre puting some Kona bikes on tomorrow. Hopefully some in your price range!:eekster:


I don't see any Kona bikes yet. I will keep checking


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

joepa150...
if you can not bring yourself to "pull the trigger" when youve had umpteen bikes in your hands @ the lbs, how the hell are you going to buy something online from chainlove?
fyi...i too am an inveterate comparison shopper & researcher & can sympathize with your desire to get the best bike for the money possible but sooner or later you gotta either s**t or get off the pot or else just forget the whole thing.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

joepa150 said:


> I found a highly recommended LBS that carrys Specialized, Felt, and Giant BUT I have been waiting for them to get 2011 Hardrocks (disc, sport, 29er disc), 2011 Felt Niner Trail, and 2011 Giant Revel 1. They can order any of those bikes for me but I don't want to blind buy. I want them to have all of those in stock so I can ride them all back to back and then make my decision.


Roswell Bicycles, right? They recently placed an order for 200 Specialized bikes. They're not going to be getting any quantity of Giant's or Felt's in before the holidays though they might see a few Felt Nine's. You're never going to find a shop with all those bikes available in your size to ride back to back though. Even if you did, a parking lot test won't tell you anything meaningful.

I didn't see any Felt Nine's when I was there last weekend but they had a half-dozen discounted Q620's and Q520's on the floor looking like they'd been there for a while which surprised me. The Felt Nine Trail looks like a great bike for the price. It's either that or the Access XCL 9r 9.5 from Performance for $630 after coupon which is better on every spec except for it's Dart 3 fork and narrow, skinny bars (25.4 x 620mm).

*2011 Felt Nine Trail - $599*
http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Mountain/Nine-Series/Nine Trail.aspx
Fork: SR Suntour SF11-XCR-MLO 29* (a significantly better fork than a Dart 2/3, IMHO)*
Stem: Sizes S= 70mm, M= 80mm, L=90mm; XL= 100mm 
Handlebar: 6061 Aluminum 31.8mm, Widths; S=640mm M/L/XL=660mm 
Shifters: Shimano ST-EF51: EZ-Fire Shifer/Brake lever 8 speed *(Ack - these are kind of cheesy)*
F.Derailleur: Shimano FD-M310 
R.Derailleur: Shimano Alivio RD-M410 
Crankset: SR Suntour CW10-XCT-V2-T302
Pedals: VP 992-S Steel Cage with PP Body 
Chain: KMC Z72 8-speed 
Freewheel: Shimano CS-HG40 8-speed 11-32 
Brakes: Tektro IO Mechanical Disc, 180mm front/ 160mm rear 
Seat Post: Alloy Micro-Adjust, 350mm 
Wheelset: Aluminum rim/hub 32H with alloy QR, Stainless 14g spokes with brass nipples 
Tires: WTB Prowler 29 x 2.1 60TPI Wire Bead with Presta valve Tubes


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

Clones123 said:


> Roswell Bicycles, right? They recently placed an order for 200 Specialized bikes. They're not going to be getting any quantity of Giant's or Felt's in before the holidays though they might see a few Felt Nine's. You're never going to find a shop with all those bikes available in your size to ride back to back though. Even if you did, a parking lot test won't tell you anything meaningful.
> 
> I didn't see any Felt Nine's when I was there last weekend but they had a half-dozen discounted Q620's and Q520's on the floor looking like they'd been there for a while which surprised me. The Felt Nine Trail looks like a great bike for the price. It's either that or the Access XCL 9r 9.5 from Performance for $630 after coupon which is better on every spec except for it's Dart 3 fork and narrow, skinny bars (25.4 x 620mm).
> 
> ...


According to their website, they just received a bunch of 2011 Specialized Hardrocks but I don't see any sport disc or 29ers.

I guess I could test a any Giant Revels, any Hardrocks, and any Felt Niners to a feel of the fit and Geometry.

I was also hoping that Roswell will match another local dealer's prices.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I sympathize with your disease, buyer's paralysis. i am currently afflicted by the same. trying to buy a car. but my predicament if further complicated by brokemia and a touch of unemploymentiatis. 

but like the other said, without a bike, you hike  get it over with. they are ALMOST all the same around 500.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

You have a problem, Joepa.


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

nachomc said:


> You have a problem, Joepa.


Yes. I am aware of that. :madman:


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

joepa150 said:


> Yes. I am aware of that. :madman:


I just want to stoke your OCD regarding this purchase a little..

If you end up getting in to mountain biking, and riding a lot more, you'll likely find that the bike you bought first was purchased based on things you THOUGHT you knew or that you perceived to be true. After a couple of years and some good experience, you'll realize you may not even like the type of riding you started out doing and you have a completely different taste in bikes and types.

OK have fun.


----------



## hbpatel (Jan 30, 2008)

REI.com has the F7 in S, M. XL for $500. You can get it shipped free to your local REI and assembled for free. The free shipping and assembly only applies if your local REI is an authorized Cannondale dealer.


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I had buyer's paralysis for a week or two before I finally pulled the trigger about a month ago.
I was obsessing over component levels on 2 or 3 bikes in my price range that were all pretty similar, finally said fukit and bought the coolest looking one of the 3 purely on the looks, and my 9 year old's opinion, that day in the shop.


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

hbpatel said:


> REI.com has the F7 in S, M. XL for $500. You can get it shipped free to your local REI and assembled for free. The free shipping and assembly only applies if your local REI is an authorized Cannondale dealer.


Weird. Yesterday they didn't have a Medium. I am thinking that since I liked the F7 the least out of my test rides, I would have to have it come down another $100 (I doubt that would happen).


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

2010 Cannondale F7? Let's break it down:

*Fork:* RST Gila Pro - The only RST forks getting positive reviews are the M29 and First Air forks. What, the new owners (Dorel Industries) insisted on something cheaper than a Suntour XCM or XCR ?

*Crankset:* Shimano M311 - plastic face plate hiding a welded-together triple. If these wear, get damaged or you just want a different size ring you're going to have to buy a new crank.

*Wheelset:* 28-spoke rims (light duty) with Kenda Small Block 8 tires (light duty)

*Brakeset:* Avid BB5's with 160mm rotors - BB5's are okay (need frequent adjustment) but a 160mm rotor up front is pretty underwhelming. Could be fixed with a 185mm rotor and adapter for about $35.

Looks to me like a bike meant to be ridden in a city park more so than on a mountain bike trail.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Clones123 said:


> 2010 Cannondale F7? Let's break it down:
> 
> *Fork:* RST Gila Pro - The only RST forks getting positive reviews are the M29 and First Air forks. What, the new owners (Dorel Industries) insisted on something cheaper than a Suntour XCM or XCR ?
> 
> ...


the f7 will work for XC. anything up to about 1 foot jumps.

keep this in mind though, i bought a $500 entry level mtb also (Spec P.1. am) and rode that for about a month and then sold it and bought a $1500 mountain bike (2010 rockhopper sl pro). consider buying something higher end to start with so u dont lose money lilke me.


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

Clones123 said:


> 2010 Cannondale F7? Let's break it down:
> 
> *Fork:* RST Gila Pro - The only RST forks getting positive reviews are the M29 and First Air forks. What, the new owners (Dorel Industries) insisted on something cheaper than a Suntour XCM or XCR ?
> 
> ...


I realize that in my price range$500-$600, most are not meant for frequent use on a mountain bike trail. Out of these choices, do you think any of these would be more geared to actual mountain biking than the Cannondale F7? If so which one.

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Mountain/Nine-Series/Nine Trail.aspx

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/revel.1.silver.blue/7509/44528/

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52709&scid=1000&scname=Mountain
http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Mountain/Q-Series/Q520.aspx


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

madsedan said:


> said fukit and bought the coolest looking one of the 3 purely on the looks, and my 9 year old's opinion, that day in the shop.


thats how I buy cars.....based on a 9 year old's opinion


----------



## tim0s002 (Aug 23, 2010)

how about this one for a $100 more.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52809&scid=1000&scname=Mountain


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

tim0s002 said:


> how about this one for a $100 more.
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52809&scid=1000&scname=Mountain


$600 is pushing it so $700 would be out of the question. Especially since I have to buy accessories such as helmet, hitch and bike rack. Also I am not feeling those colors on the 2011 Rockhopper.

If I could get the LBS to sell me a $700 for $600 then I could move up into that price range.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

joepa150 said:


> Out of these choices, do you think any of these would be more geared to actual mountain biking than the Cannondale F7? If so which one.


Two of those bikes are back to the non-hydraulic, undampened Suntour XCT fork which seems like a poor choice. Other bikes are available with the MUCH better XCM (aluminum lowers and the newest models have 30mm stanchions) or XCR (30mm stanchions and magnesium lowers) forks.

Each of these bikes is handicapped in some way by it's component spec. Up to you to decide which set of compromises holds the greatest appeal for you personally.


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

madsedan said:


> I had buyer's paralysis for a week or two before I finally pulled the trigger about a month ago.
> I was obsessing over component levels on 2 or 3 bikes in my price range that were all pretty similar, finally said fukit and bought the coolest looking one of the 3 purely on the looks, and my 9 year old's opinion, that day in the shop.


I am doing the same thing right now, but I resisted going with my 9 year old's opinion and am going with a different bike. lol

He likes the red/black Giant Talon 29er 2, because it looks cool, but I like the GT Peace 9r Multi because it's a rigid and has better components. The matte tan/black combo doesn't look too bad either and it's on clearance for $600.


----------

